# Which cart and where to get it?



## theskipster (Nov 29, 2015)

I am going to buy a flash cart, and wondered where and what to buy. Afew months ago, I was going to buy an R4i Gold from nds-card.com , but poking around a bit recently has me pretty concerned about their legitimacy. Now I am thinking about the Supercard DSTWO Plus or the R4iSDHC v2016 from peachds.com. My original goal was to use a cart to distribute wondercards (through editing the Deoxys event rom) to my hard copy main series Pokemon games. But now I also want to maybe play some other DS/3DS games. The DSTWO says it works up to firmware 9.2 , but I have already updated to the latest update. Is there an easy workaround/does it work on the latest firmware, and can I play things such as a randomized Pokemon Y on it? If not, I'll probably stick with the R4iSDHC. Also, I assume that both carts could distribute wondercards to another (4th gen) Pokemon game? That is still my main goal. And is peachds.com a good site? Thanks a bunch, sorry for the long question.


----------



## NM007 (Nov 30, 2015)

if you updated your 3ds to the latest firmware and want to play 3ds, 
sky3ds is the only choice,
so, sky3ds + R4i 3DS(anyone, r4i gold 3ds, r4i 3ds rts red ...) will help you to play ds and 3ds .

I ordered from http://www.3dsgamerworld.com, ship from USA local, and price is cheap too.


----------



## 1vanchom (Nov 30, 2015)

with an updated 3ds you can use:
for 3ds games: only Sky3ds works
for nds games: r4 2015 and others... the dstwo+ works only in nds mode at the latest update... the 3ds mode just for 2.0 to 9.2...


----------



## theskipster (Nov 30, 2015)

NM007 said:


> if you updated your 3ds to the latest firmware and want to play 3ds,
> sky3ds is the only choice,
> so, sky3ds + R4i 3DS(anyone, r4i gold 3ds, r4i 3ds rts red ...) will help you to play ds and 3ds .
> 
> I ordered from http://www.3dsgamerworld.com, ship from USA local, and price is cheap too.


Ok. It's not really worth it for me to spend $75-80 to play 3DS games, so I guess I'll just stick with the R4iSDHC. Also, do you happen to know if the R4i save dongle works well? Is it easy to back up and restore? I have a posersaves, so I can use that for 3DS games, but I currently have no way to back up my DS games. Thanks!


----------



## Adeka (Nov 30, 2015)

theskipster said:


> Ok. It's not really worth it for me to spend $75-80 to play 3DS games, so I guess I'll just stick with the R4iSDHC. Also, do you happen to know if the R4i save dongle works well? Is it easy to back up and restore? I have a posersaves, so I can use that for 3DS games, but I currently have no way to back up my DS games. Thanks!


Your better off buying a used 3ds and setting up coldboot cfw.  it's even easier for kids as the games all show up on the home menu all at once instead of pressing the stupid button to switch to the next game

The price comes out to the same anyway.  It's actually cheaper this way if you plan to play online (you need to buy powersaves for ~$20 to get a private header to play online with sky3ds)

Just buy an r4i gold 3ds rts for your ds games (cost around 10 to 15 dollars)


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Nov 30, 2015)

Adeka said:


> Your better off buying a used 3ds and setting up coldboot cfw.  it's even easier for kids as the games all show up on the home menu all at once instead of pressing the stupid button to switch to the next game
> 
> The price comes out to the same anyway.  It's actually cheaper this way if you plan to play online (you need to buy powersaves for ~$20 to get a private header to play online with sky3ds)
> 
> Just buy an r4i gold 3ds rts for your ds games (cost around 10 to 15 dollars)


Even better he can dump a game he owns in the gateway menu and just rip the header, no need to buy anything but a new console which is cheaper than a sky3ds.


----------



## Adeka (Nov 30, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Even better he can dump a game he owns in the gateway menu and just rip the header, no need to buy anything but a new console which is cheaper than a sky3ds.


You don't even have to worry about headers if he has a 3ds on 9.2 so its just better overall


----------



## NM007 (Nov 30, 2015)

if you don't want pay much for sky3ds, you have to buy 3ds games
ok, just get any r4i 3ds card only cost US$10-US$15


----------



## theskipster (Nov 30, 2015)

Adeka said:


> Your better off buying a used 3ds and setting up coldboot cfw.  it's even easier for kids as the games all show up on the home menu all at once instead of pressing the stupid button to switch to the next game
> 
> The price comes out to the same anyway.  It's actually cheaper this way if you plan to play online (you need to buy powersaves for ~$20 to get a private header to play online with sky3ds)
> 
> Just buy an r4i gold 3ds rts for your ds games (cost around 10 to 15 dollars)


OK, I honestly have to idea what that means or how it works xD. Are you saying that using coldboot cfw on another 3DS, I can run 3DS homebrew without the need for a Sky3DS? Would I need some other 3DS game playing cart? Sorry about this, I'm new to the whole flash cart thing.


----------



## Adeka (Nov 30, 2015)

theskipster said:


> OK, I honestly have to idea what that means or how it works xD. Are you saying that using coldboot cfw on another 3DS, I can run 3DS homebrew without the need for a Sky3DS? Would I need some other 3DS game playing cart? Sorry about this, I'm new to the whole flash cart thing.


Have you ever downloaded a game from the eshop?  All the games will appear like that


----------



## theskipster (Nov 30, 2015)

Adeka said:


> Have you ever downloaded a game from the eshop?  All the games will appear like that


Erm... yeah... I'm just unsure what coldboot cfw does.


----------



## Adeka (Nov 30, 2015)

theskipster said:


> Erm... yeah... I'm just unsure what coldboot cfw does.


----------



## theskipster (Nov 30, 2015)

Adeka said:


>



But it can't run 3DS homebrew can it? I don't mind playing DS roms on my DSi or DS Lite, and don't have any real need to run GBA games (I have a gameshark and 2+ copies of all main Pokemon games, which is all i really play).


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 30, 2015)

NM007 said:


> if you updated your 3ds to the latest firmware and want to play 3ds,
> sky3ds is the only choice,
> so, sky3ds + R4i 3DS(anyone, r4i gold 3ds, r4i 3ds rts red ...) will help you to play ds and 3ds .
> 
> I ordered from http://www.3dsgamerworld.com, ship from USA local, and price is cheap too.


Good to see I'm not the only buyer from this site. After purchasing the Gateway card from them, I started getting nervous I got scammed. Lots of people said they ripped people off.


----------



## Adeka (Nov 30, 2015)

theskipster said:


> But it can't run 3DS homebrew can it? I don't mind playing DS roms on my DSi or DS Lite, and don't have any real need to run GBA games (I have a gameshark and 2+ copies of all main Pokemon games, which is all i really play).


why wouldn't homebrew work?  just install cubic ninja


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Nov 30, 2015)

Adeka said:


> why wouldn't homebrew work?  just install cubic ninja


Or the HBL cia that got released from yellows8


----------



## theskipster (Nov 30, 2015)

Adeka said:


> why wouldn't homebrew work?  just install cubic ninja


I am so confused xD. Sorry again, but you're saying when I install coldboot cfw I can run 3DS roms/homebrew on my 3DS?


----------



## Adeka (Nov 30, 2015)

theskipster said:


> I am so confused xD. Sorry again, but you're saying when I install coldboot cfw I can run 3DS roms/homebrew on my 3DS?


You press the power button to turn on the 3ds.  Instead of loading the 3ds menu it will load your cfw.  Your cfw has all your 3ds games and homebrew


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Nov 30, 2015)

theskipster said:


> I am so confused xD. Sorry again, but you're saying when I install coldboot cfw I can run 3DS roms/homebrew on my 3DS?


Wrong thread. Apologies.


----------



## theskipster (Dec 1, 2015)

Adeka said:


> You press the power button to turn on the 3ds.  Instead of loading the 3ds menu it will load your cfw.  Your cfw has all your 3ds games and homebrew


Ok. Another 3DS or 2DS seems to cost around $60-70, so I guess I'll just stick with the R4iSDHC. Thanks a bunch for your help!


----------

